# smith phenom goggles



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought the Smith Phenom Spherical goggles with the mirror lenses on Steep and Cheap for $40. I was wondering if anyone had them, I'd like to hear your reviews on them, good or bad.

(I probably should have tried them in the store and did some research but I couldn't resist the price!)


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a large sized face and they fit well.. nice and comfy. The sensor mirror lens i have is great for flat light and night riding, not so great in the sun as I found myself squinting at times still. I'm not a fan of the removeable clip at the back of the strap though, and no silicone bead on the inside of the strap for such an expensive goggle.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know people are going to disagree with me, but Smith makes the best goggles out there. It's what they've always done, and they do it well. Out of all the goggles I've used I never worry about buying Smiths online.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

my friend has a pair of the smith phenoms and they have like the uber mirror lens where the outside bit is like totally blue, i forgot what they call that my bad >.<, and i tried em off....SO NICE!!! way better than my eg.5's gratz on buying em dude im jealous!


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

colortv said:


> my friend has a pair of the smith phenoms and they have like the uber mirror lens where the outside bit is like totally blue, i forgot what they call that my bad >.<, and i tried em off....SO NICE!!! way better than my eg.5's gratz on buying em dude im jealous!


steepandcheap.com man..keep a lookout for them if you want to buy them...in a week i've seen them on there twice already


----------

